
Tim O&#39;Reilly: Gift Economy or Honeymoon? - pg
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/02/gift_economy_or.html
======
Alex3917
Stupid idea: Someone should do a mashup of Google and Revver, and show related
Revver videos instead of text ads next to search results. The site would
actually be monetized by getting people to watch the videos.

~~~
python_kiss
I actually suggested this to YouTube when they were young. Basically, instead
of displaying "director videos" on the right hand corner, they could show
video ads similar to Google video ads. Now that YouTube is owned by Google,
such a system is even more plausible. An advertising system on YouTube based
on Google's adwords architecture would work to the benefit of both,
advertisers and the content hungry users.

